# Where can I find Recharge drink?



## callieollie (Jan 2, 2007)

My mw suggested I get some Recharge for the birth (I guess it's a more natural form of Gatorade), but I can't find it anywhere. I went to the grocery store (including the natural food section), Target, Nature's Garden, and looked online and other than a 12-pack on amazon, I can't find it anywhere. I'm thinking of just giving up and doing Gatorade (I did that for my last birth). I know it's not as natural, but I don't know if I care at this point! I had a long, unsuccessful day of shopping for birth supplies today....


----------



## peridot83 (Aug 31, 2006)

I've seen it at Whole Foods. Another suggestion is coconut water. It's naturally hydrating, and the last time I was at Costco I saw a big flat of it. Oh and you could easily make your own recharge. Water down water and add a little sea salt to it.


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

I remember how tiring it was to buy stuff at the last minute when I was already so tired and READY for baby to come!

I buy Recharge at the natural food store, but honestly I think Gatorade would be great too if it's too much to go to another store. Wishing you easy labor vibes!!!


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

I've seen in at Fred Meyer's in the 'hippie' section. lol

I've also seen it at Saars (our local cheapy grocery store) also in their 'hippie' section.


----------



## Restkin (Jul 2, 2012)

You can get the recharge from us we're distributing it in KL a cartoon is RM43.2 or call us at 603-20261878


----------



## MrsKoehn (May 12, 2012)

I have to order online for the most part. Unless they've changed the formula, the sticks taste better than the pre mixed.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

We have Recharge at our local Fred Meyers/Kroger


----------



## AnaKat405 (Feb 24, 2012)

Never heard of that stuff! Most of those sports drinks make me feel more thirsty after drinking them. I found a variety of recipes online for "laborade", so that's what I plan to make and have on hand.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Do you have Grocery Outlet by your house? I sometimes see it at the one near me for 4/$1.


----------

